
Ask HN: What is the psychology behind why we like containers or boxes? - sussexby
The more I’m looking at business success the more I’m realising that some successful businesses are based on their ability to contain a raft of solutions to a single product or solution. e.g. I buy an iPhone because I know everything it can do without needing to make a chain of decisions about CPU, memory, display quality etc...<p>I’m after some books to help understand:
Why is this?
What about the human psychology yearns for things being wrapped up neatly?
Where does this come from in nature?
Conversely, why do some of us like to tinker and not be bound to containers?
Are there natural examples of this?
======
jl6
Simplification. Our lives are deeply complex lists of Stuff that needs
thinking about, working on, worrying about, etc..

It is a great relief to have several items on the list encapsulated into just
one.

It’s also deeply practical. Imagine trying to manage a container ship without
containerization.

------
Terr_
Okay, so you're not talking about the psychology that makes The Container
Store profitable then... But something ambiguously broader.

I'm not a psychologist -- this may be so broad is to be a philosophy question
instead -- but humans like simplification and stories.

Some of that may be thriftiness with biologically-expensive brainpower, and
some of it may be tied to our core mechanisms for understanding the world with
cause and effect.

------
gpetukhov
Well designed "box-like" services and products allow people to save energy and
time by not thinking too much. Brain takes a large portion of energy our body
needs, so preferring these kinds of products is akin to preferring a
motorcycle instead of a bicycle. It all comes down to all organisms propensity
to not waste energy whenever possible.

~~~
_rutinerad
Is it? Most people prefer bicycles in my experience.

------
vgrocha
I'd point you to Jordan Peterson's "Maps of Meaning" course.

In a couple of words: as a human, you have an objective (be successful, be
sexier, make more money, etc.) and things around you will be either tools or
obstacles.

An example of a tool or "container" would be a car. It encapsulates a
machinery and abstracts getting you from point A to point B. If it breaks, it
leaks the abstraction and now you have to go out of your way to fix it.

"Containers" that work are tools that help you achieve your objectives.

For the second part, why some of us tinker: my theory is that we believe this
knowledge will help us attain our objectives in a faster or easier path; it's
an investment. For example with more knowledge, we can improve our containers
or fix them faster when they break.

Bottom line: It's all about humans trying to attain their objectives and using
abstractions for it.

------
irickt
It's a fact of language. A noun is a container for a thing or concept that
gives us a handle on experience.

